# Win 7 SP-1 soon?



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Coming Soon"

http://www.infopackets.com/news/bus...0119_windows_7_service_pack_1_coming_soon.htm


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

That's a great news. I am sure a lot of companies will be looking to upgrade to Windows 7 after a service pack is released. I hope MS releases Service Pack 3 for Vista soon.


----------

